# Yellowstone Fishing Bridge Campground Pictures



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

For those unfamiliar with Fishing Bridge campground, I found some pictures on the net and thought it might be of interest. The other piece of advice I came across was that the outside "G" loop was a bit more private, "C & D" loops larger, and "A & B" loops smaller.....you may request a preference when booking, but it is still up to the campground to assign a spot upon your arrival......we leave on our RV trip in 8 days, and scheduled to be in Yellowstone July 8-11 at Fishing Bridge Campground.....Can't Wait!!!!!!!!!!







We stayed in West Yellowstone on our previous visits to Yellowstone, which was great, but are looking forward to the Ranger talks at night and the FB central location , etc.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I see that the snow is finally starting to melt up there.
At Lake Village they still had snow piled up as high as the cabins you can stay in there and Canyon was worse, half the parking lost was still closed due to the snow.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Crismon4 -

We will be at Fishing Bridge at the same time and will be sure to look for you.

We leave July 1 and are routing through Zion NP and Grand Tetons before we get to Yellowstone.

Have a great trip.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Looks like a great place to stay. Have a great time.









Bob


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

Good luck!!! We stayed there a couple of years ago. I wouldn't ever go back!!!!!!! I was in tears when I saw the camp ground you don't even have enough room to pull out your awning there are no tables and no place to sit outside you are sitting right on top of each other. The back door of our camper was directly across (less than 5ft) from the camper door of another camper that was backed in from the other side of the loop. The other camper was a RV rental and they were not camper friendly. I don't think camping was her idea at least that was what she told her husband every time she got the chance. That wasn't YSNP fault but it sure did add to what is a bad camp ground already. On the up-side Yellowstone is worth the trip as you know since you have been there before. Go hiking, go see the falls, Old Faithful and all the other neat stuff nature as to offer, just don't plan on relaxing around the campfire.Take a couple of movies with you and plan on a movie night.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

daslobo777 said:


> Crismon4 -
> 
> We will be at Fishing Bridge at the same time and will be sure to look for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks! You too! ....I'll PM you.


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

Crismon4 said:


> Crismon4 -
> 
> We will be at Fishing Bridge at the same time and will be sure to look for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks! You too! ....I'll PM you.
[/quote]

OK.....so how was Fishing Bridge Campground. The DW and I are headed to Yellowstone in 2009 and we are still looking for the Yellowstone Camp Ground to settle in to. Any advise and suggestions are welcome.

Vicki & Tim (VICTIM)


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

HDOutbackers said:


> Crismon4 -
> 
> We will be at Fishing Bridge at the same time and will be sure to look for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks! You too! ....I'll PM you.
[/quote]

OK.....so how was Fishing Bridge Campground. The DW and I are headed to Yellowstone in 2009 and we are still looking for the Yellowstone Camp Ground to settle in to. Any advise and suggestions are welcome.

Vicki & Tim (VICTIM)
[/quote]

I would be curious to hear the review on Fishing Bridge also. We are probably going to Yellowstone next summer. We have stayed at the West Yellowstone KOA which is great, but pricey. There will probably be 3 or 4 rigs in our group and kids that range in age from 12 to 18. Just wondering how kids do here.

Thanks for bringing this post back to life.

Kelly


----------



## Mark C and Family (Jan 21, 2007)

We stayed in Fishing Bridge this last summer while visiting Yellowstone. My review:
1. The location is great for access to the entire park. It is centrally located so allows for easy day trips throughout the rest of the park.
2. We stayed there since the wife wanted full hook-ups as we were on a two week trip with the rest of the trip primarily boondocking.
3. It is close to a visitor center/store so you can easily pick up needed items.
4. It is close to an amplitheatre for evening programs.
5. VERY crowded with very little room between units. Everybody is backed into each other with little space between. It is more or less parking lot camping.
6. No picnic tables.
7. No fire rings.
8. Very little space outside your camper and no privacy
9. The road that loops each section is fairly narrow so a bit tough to back a larger unit into place. If you get in a bind, and need some time, and then someone comes upon you down the road, there is no way for them to get by.

Overall, we stayed there because of the location and hookups. It is not camping...it provides a place to stay the night. You may want to check out an arial view.

Yellowstone was absolutely beautiful. We did not see much wildlife besides buffalo, but I am a strong beleiver that the kids need to see the National Parks with this being the keystone of them all.

I hope you all have fun!!


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

We just got back from a 2 week trip to YNP. (Sorry I haven't written a trip report yet). We stayed 3 nights at Mammoth which had sites that were sufficient for our 21RS or a bit bigger (I'd guess up to a 28 or so). The TT sites were pull throughs loops on the side and many of them could accomodate longer TTs. Mammoth was a nice CG to tour the northern half of the park. No water or electric, but they had water to fill up when you arrive.

The next 4 nights we were at Madison which was a large CG with sites for all sizes from tents to large Toy hauling 5ers. The sites for the large rigs were pull throughs on the side of the road. Half the campers on the left side of the road had their TT doors facing the road which wasn't too great but we found at YNP we spent our time seeing the park rather than spending a lot of time at camp so it wasn't a big deal. If you get your reservation in early, you should be able to get a site on the right side of the road. Madison CG was in an open pine forest so you could see most of the campers in your loop although you weren't stacked side by side like some RV parks.

Similar to Mammoth, Madison had no water or electric except at the dump station to fill up on arrival. One note on Madison, when we were there it was freezing at night so the dump station didn't open in the morning until things warmed up. This was a bit of a pain since they have a 10am checkout time and we needed to dump before heading out to avoid hauling all the waste water to the next CG at Tetons. This shouldn't be a problem if you are going in the summer.

We didn't make it to Fishing Bridge this trip, so I can't compare these CGs with FB

As far as the kids go, ours (7 & 9) had a great time and even though it was "off-season" for kids in early Sept, they found another family of homeschoolers that became quick friends for the few nights we were together. I'm sure your kids will have a great time.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....Daslobo777 will chime in hopefully as I think their perspective is definitely worthwhile, and different than ours!

As you may know our 5ver is 36' long, 50' with the truck, and so our options are limited. Having previously stayed at Grizzly RV in West Yellowstone with the Outback, we wanted the IN park experience at Yellowstone. After reading way too much feedback on the dark side







, I requested an outside loop. Well, due to a scheduling snafu at Xanterra, they couldn't accomodate an outside loop, but instead gave us an end spot. It was PERFECT. Easy access, lots of room on the awning side, no neighbor on the awning side, so "felt" like lots of privacy. Plus, we were close to the amphitheater at FB. I would defintely go back. Now, that said, it's not rustic, roomy, forested, tent camping feel. We did drive through a couple of no hookup campgrounds at YS while we were there and some of them had fewer trees than FB. I guess, my advice would be to prioritize your camping requirements and choose based on that. Good luck, and regardless, Yellowstone is great. We've been twice now with the boys and look forward to our next visit


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

WACOUGAR said:


> I would be curious to hear the review on Fishing Bridge also. We are probably going to Yellowstone next summer. We have stayed at the West Yellowstone KOA which is great, but pricey. There will probably be 3 or 4 rigs in our group and kids that range in age from 12 to 18. Just wondering how kids do here.
> 
> Thanks for bringing this post back to life.
> 
> Kelly


Kelly,

I recall there was another thread here on Outbackers of several families that stayed at the KOA outside West Yellowstone. We drove by on our way out of town and have to say it looked like a great KOA....pool, etc. Plus, I think they have "premium" sites in the back of the park that have a porch swing, concrete pad, and are a bit roomier.....







Just a thought!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We actually have stayed at the West Yellowstone KOA, but the prices have just gotten unreal. The premium sites are up to about $80 or so per night. Yikes. We will be staying for about 2 weeks. My parents and their friends will be there and they may be there a bit longer. Also, by brother may come. There may even be another group or 2. We really do like to get together at night for a campfire and eat around a picnic table together. I just wonder about the Fishing Bridge thing. My parents have been to Yellowstone 3 or 4 times.

Question: How was Grizzly RV park? That was on my list also.

Thanks for all the input. It sure helps.

Kelly

P.S. We will have everything from our size trailer (25 feet) to my parents 32 foot 5th wheel and who knows what else)


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

No campfires at Fishing Bridge....not even our Camp Chef propane one....so that may be the deciding factor for you.

Regarding Grizzly, it's very nice, nicely manicured grass, paved roads, concrete curbs, small gaming room for kids, walking distance to Grizzly Center, restaurants, shopping, and literally about a 1/4-1/2 mile from the West entrance to Yellowstone. Not a "campground" type experience, but for two weeks, you might do some time there, move to a non-hookup campground inside the park for 4 nights or so. As you know, there is so much to do in each section of the park, that moving your group might actually make for less time driving. I think for our next trip, we'll do FB again for 3 nights, but I'd also like to stay at Grant for 3-4 nights. Enjoy, keep us posted on your dates, we may stop at Yellowstone on our way back from Grand Canyon.

Tricia


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks so much for the info. I will pass it on to my parents as this is their trip that we will tag along with. I think we are looking at probably the second and third weeks of July if we go and we will probably stay put in one campground. My parents just did the summer in Alaska so they would probably just like to stay put for a bit. They said something about heading to Colorado after a couple weeks in Yellowstone.


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

Crismon4 said:


> ....Daslobo777 will chime in hopefully as I think their perspective is definitely worthwhile, and different than ours!
> 
> As you may know our 5ver is 36' long, 50' with the truck, and so our options are limited. Having previously stayed at Grizzly RV in West Yellowstone with the Outback, we wanted the IN park experience at Yellowstone. After reading way too much feedback on the dark side
> 
> ...


Crismon.....

Thanks so much for this response. I am really struggling with the which way to go. IN or OUT of the park. I know we want full hook up so the in park option is easy since there is only one option. But the horror stories about Xanterra and the FB campground are a bit foreboding. The saving grace is we are going in late May and early June so we should be able to get a decent space on an outter loop.

Thanks agin for the feedback

Tim & Vicki


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....honestly, FB was O.K.......I think if you arrive realizing that it is a full hook-up campground, and not the forested experience you'll be fine. I seriously braced myself as we pulled up to our spot and was relieved when I saw it.......so plan for the worst, hope for the best and realize that camping anywhere in a National Park is what it's all about







. Good luck and keep us posted with your plans.

Enjoy!

Tricia


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

WACOUGAR said:


> Thanks so much for the info. I will pass it on to my parents as this is their trip that we will tag along with. I think we are looking at probably the second and third weeks of July if we go and we will probably stay put in one campground. My parents just did the summer in Alaska so they would probably just like to stay put for a bit. They said something about heading to Colorado after a couple weeks in Yellowstone.


FWIW - those are the absolutely busiest two weeks of the summer in YNP. Of the three summer months, June is the quietest, followed by August, and July the busiest.

Sluggo


----------

